# Dixie Dust



## stfron

Does anyone have info on a rub called "Dixie Dust"?  I'd like to find a place to purchase it-


----------



## fred420

found it at www.dixiedust.com........... you owe me a beer...lol


----------



## fred420

that was a bogus lead--still lookin


----------



## stfron

LOL- Yeah, I googled it and came up with that post pointing there as well-  But. I still owe you a beer- and "A" for effort, right?


----------



## coyote

http://www.barbecuenews.com/advertising_info.asp

check towards the bottom our current advertisers..

and click on dixie dust. hope this helps you.


----------



## walking dude

coyote..........i tried that link........which took me to bbq news..........and the link the sez dixie dust bbq rub.........but that link did NOT take me to any bbq rub site........some clothing site.......but that was it........no rub in site........


----------



## coyote

you are correct when i found it, I did not take it all the way to the end. kinda tricky those folks are. dixie dust clothing line from a cooking page.hmmm.sorry now i am on a mission lol..


----------



## coyote

every cooking site that list a link to robert's dixie dust seems to have been swiped by the clothing industry. I will see if i have any luck wensday when i come back to work.. good luck from what I have read searching for it..it gooder then the others.


----------



## earache_my_eye

I did a bunch of searching also, coyote...best answer I could come up with was that it is no longer commercially available........
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





sry,
Eric


----------



## stfron

It doesn't appear to be a clothing site for me, it's one of those generic sites that pop up when someone forgets to renew their domain.  They usually try to interpret what the surfer was looking for, in an attempt to get them to click on their links instead.  Domain Pirates- ARGGGGG!


----------



## fatback joe

Where did you hear about it and/or get it before?


----------



## audioxtremes

I thought Dixie dust was made by Mike Mills of 17th Street Bar and Grill in Murphysboro, IL. I am pretty sure it is now called 17th Street Bar and Grill Magic dust. 

Watch this video. 

http://shop.17thstreetbarbecue.com/p...=2&productId=3


----------



## chargrilled

I believe your right, he calls it that in his book.


PS, did you see what Mills servers are wearing that the end of that video, had me in stiches!!!

nice rack


----------



## walking dude

the recipe for the dust is IN his book, in fact...........i was wondering if you was asking after "MAGIC" dust, instead of dixie dust

Here you go

this is what he, "Mike Mills", uses in his resturants, and in his competitions

1/2 cup paprika
1/4 cup kosher salt finely ground
2 tbls mustard powder
1/4 cup chili powder
1/4 cup ground cumin
2 tbls ground black pepper
1/4 cup granulated garlic
2 tlbs cayenne

makes about 2.5 cups

mix all ingrediants and store in tightly covered conatainer.......keeps forever, but M.M., sez in his book, it won't last long.......he keeps a big shaker full of this dust next to his salt and pepper in his own kitchen.......he sez, its the most frequently stolen item from his resturants......

on a side note...to make it alittle more hot and spicy, increase the mustard powder and black pepper to 1/4 cup each

hth

d88de


----------



## stfron

I think that's it!  Thanks a lot!


----------



## lagogarda

if not...here ya go;
http://www.mlifestyle.com/pages/issu..._dixiedust.asp
Dixie Dust






2 tbsp ranch season mix
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





1 tbsp iodized salt
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





2 tbsp paprika
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





1 tbsp black pepper
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





1 tbsp sugar
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





1 tbsp granulated garlic
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Â½ tbsp cumin


----------



## lagogarda

and the rest;
1 tbsp chili powder
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





1 tbsp MSG
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





1 tbsp celery seed
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





1 tbsp onion powder 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

























 In a large mixing bowl whisk all spices together well. Cover and store in a cool dry area.


----------



## stfron

Hmm, OK, now I'm confused.  which one.....


----------



## walking dude

the recipe i posted is mike mills MAGIC dust..............str8 outta his book


----------



## lagogarda

ya got Magic Dust and Dixie Dust to choose from now.


----------



## glenncoco

Are you talking about Dixie Dust, the BBQ rub? It is not made by Mike Mills. It is made by Dan Robert, who used to live in Illinois but now lives in Louisiana.


----------



## walking dude

Glenn..........how about stopping by Rollcall and introduce yourself, tell abit about yourself...........smoker type, etc.

welcome


----------



## glenncoco

So about Dixie Dust, I know a lot about it, I think. I have about a gallon of it left, and I was just at my best friends house this weekend and he has a little left as well. I don't think you can buy it anymore. 

I know the domain name dixiedust.com is expired, but here is an alternative way to view the site that is still up on the same server: http://www.hawkeyeweb.com/~dixiedus/


----------



## stfron

Well thanks for the info Glenn-  I guess my quest to find the infamous dust will be long and hard...(That's what SHE said!) Any Office fans in here?


----------



## glenncoco

The Office is only the funniest show ever.

Looking at that site, does that look like the stuff you are looking for? You could always try emailing Dan directly to get more info.


----------



## greg r

After having a few conversations with my good smoking and homebrewing buddy,

I decided to go out and purchase a smoker. We spoke about marinades, wood and rubs etc. 

 Hes asked me when/if I was going to create a rub any time soon?

Knowingly, I am a professional chef by trade, I told him that I would probably develop another rub at some point, but had a rub a pretty versatile rub I created in 2001. aka "Dixie Dust"

To my surprise he found this link through google and called me.

So I thought I'd shed a little light on the rub and how it came to be in existance.

In 2001 I was recruited to work for The Beau Rivage casino in Biloxi MS.

To be exact, I was hired to take command of the culinary operations of Memphis Q  a modern day smoke house/steak house.

Its ironic that Mike Mills is mentioned in this thread, because he's the sole reason Dixie Dust was created in the first place.

In 1998-199 Im not sure exactly, Mike Mills was contraced to open up the Memphis Q, from technique to plate using strictly his sauce and Magic Dust.

 His products were shipped  directly from his 17st Grill in Chicago and were bought in bulk.

Not only was shipping quite expensive, his sauces and rubs fetched premium prices as well.

All through his rub and sauces were of highest quality and were well made and very tasty, they were not cost effective and our executive chef Ron Ross had already begun looking into replacing his products.

Mills products were actually shipped out to a lab to get anylized for their proportion percentages.

With their lab data the chef team  failed to make a comparable/cloned products.

So this is where the begininng of creating a rub and sauce began at the Memphis Q that later became know as Dixie Dust and the sauce...Mock Mills BBQ Sauce

While the former Memphis Q chef Gerald Quick and Ron Ross attempted to duplicate Mike products. I set out to make a quality rub and sauce that were similar, but distinctively original.

Arguably the sauces and Dixie Dust are very different in many ways.

My sous chef  and good buddy Darrell Jackson and I spent a couple of weeks blending a variety of spice blends and ingredients until we felt we had a product worth presenting the company at a blind tasting.

The Dixie Dust was chosen over a few other rubs and Mikes Magic Dust- though to my knowledge Dixie Dust has never won any awards. But is a winnner in its own rights!

 Executive chef Joe Friel later took over as the executive chef at the Beau fresh out of NYC and Ross went to open The Borgota in AC.

Chef Friel was promo-ed in the MGM- Mirage Players magazine and apparently was asked to contribute a recipe for the magazine, he asked me for the recipe and it was published and noted in the above link.

The recipe has since changed and no longer uses MSG granules, as the Hidden Valley Ranch enough of it already.

BTW- Yes Mike Mills Magic Dust has msg in it at least it did when we purchased it.

Dixie Dust

___________

Paprika-  2 parts

Chili Powder-1 part

HV Dry Ranch Dressing- 2 parts-- aka the secret "weapon"

Iodized Salt- 1 part

Gr. Black pepper- 1 part

Onion Powder- 1 part

Granulated Garlic- 1 part

Celery Seed Whole-1 part

Gr. Cumin  1/2 part

The Memphis Q restaurant is still in operations at the Beau Rivage in Biloxi- Im not sure if they are still using my rub.

I hope you enjoy it as much as the many people and I have over the years!

-Greg Rosace


----------



## SmokinAl

Decisions Decisions


----------



## cowboycousie

Here is a link to what I found

Hope this helps

http://www.grouprecipes.com/56916/c...ed-beef-tenderloin-with-beer-naise-sauce.html

Dixie Dust

Dixie Dust---
[*]¼ cup of granulated garlic[*]4 tbls. of onion powder [*]2 tbls. of sweet paprika[*]1 tbls. of celery salt[*]½ - 1 tsp. of cayenne pepper [*]½ tsp. of ground rosemary[*]


----------



## smokin doc

Actually Dixie Dust was made by a cajun guy named Robert.  I knew him and worked some events with him.  He was operating as a meat inspector and ran a catering BBQ business on the side.  His brother owned a local hardware store in Davenport, IA where he retailed Dixie Dust.  He used to sell it online too, but it looks like that isn't happening anymore.  Robert is originally from New Orleans and is a third generation pit master.  Rockin recipes and the rub is to die for good.  I imagine if it is still available it would be at the hardware store.  I believe it is a True Value store on River Rd in Davenport.  I'm going there next month I'll check it out.


----------



## smokin doc

Actually Dixie Dust was made by a cajun guy named Robert.  I knew him and worked some events with him.  He was operating as a meat inspector and ran a catering BBQ business on the side.  His brother managed a local hardware store in Davenport, IA where he retailed Dixie Dust.  He had an online store but it doesn't seem to be working right now.


----------



## nursewizzle

Dixie Dust was made by a Dan Robert


----------



## jburns80

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/271677637416?lpid=82&chn=ps


----------



## nursewizzle

That's not the same stuff


----------



## donr

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/271677637416?lpid=82&chn=ps

For "Farm House Dixie Dust"

Cherry Orchard Foods.

They appear to sell Steer Dust as well.

http://www.cherryorchardfoods.com/other-mixes-seasonings.html

Don

Didn't realize this was just posted.


----------



## donr

http://tvwbb.com/showthread.php?22024-Anybody-tried-Dixie-Dust

This has an email address from 2004 from someone who ordered 7lbs from Dan.


----------

